# Vacuum Cleaner/Dust Extractor



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

looking for a new vacuum and found this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r4qzvHNQ0s
any thoughts on it?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Now that's cool.


----------



## jhonny008 (May 17, 2021)

If anyone facing any problem with their vacuum cleaner then the Vacuum Cleaner Repair Dubai is the best option for them.


----------

